# fire alarm notification for I-1 and I-2



## cda (May 11, 2010)

per IFC 2003

what should fire alarm notification look like in

1. an I-1

2. an I-2

Should it just be in the corriodors

should there be visual in sleeping areas

should there be audio heard through out???

????

what about under 101????

thanks

one story facility


----------



## FM William Burns (May 11, 2010)

The manual pulls can be eliminated if the nursing station has a visible pull and the travel distance can be met in both IFC and 101.



Corridor detection can be eliminated in IFC if the smokes are single station with visual annunciation outside the sleeping room and audible and visual annunciation is located at the nursing station.



In the IFC the corridor detection can be eliminated in the smoke compartment with sleeping rooms if the rooms have automatic self closing doors and detection in the sleeping rooms that will alert the occupant.  



101 requires audible notification in the sleeping room except for “critical care” areas where visual notification must be at the critical care nursing station.  101 will also allow positive alarm sequencing and pre-signal if the FD is automatically notified upon detector initiation. 



That’s my take on it.  Most likely due to the sprinkler requirements.   



If you’re looking at an Assisted Living Facility.........ours have complete automatic detection and notification coverage throughout and single station with alarm in the rooms since we don’t have nursing stations in our facilities.  In our Nursing Homes we have sleeping room single station detection and corridor detection and notification throughout but they are regulated by state and they amended 101 to be more restrictive.  Both have the required compartment separations and automatic door closers too.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2010)

would you also say that IFC requires audible through out??     with the I-2 exception


----------



## Marshal Chris (May 11, 2010)

907.10.1.3 Groups I-1 and R-1. Group I-1 and R-1 sleeping units in accordance with Table 907.10.1.3 shall be provided with a visible alarm notification appliance, activated by both the in-room smoke alarm and the building fire alarm system.

TABLE 907.10.1.3

VISIBLE AND AUDIBLE ALARMS

NUMBER OF SLEEPING

UNITS 	SLEEPING ACCOMMODATIONS WITH VISIBLE AND AUDIBLE ALARMS

6 to 25 	2

26 to 50 	4

51 to 75 	7

76 to 100 	9

101 to 150 	12

151 to 200 	14

201 to 300 	17

301 to 400 	20

401 to 500 	22

501 to 1,000 	5% of total

1,001 and over 	50 plus 3 for each 100 over 1,000


----------



## Marshal Chris (May 11, 2010)

That's the NYS Version, which should be the 2003 IFC.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 11, 2010)

I-2 Exceptions

Cda,



Based on I-2: 



Exception 1 - No, since it allows a visual annunciation outside the sleeping unit’s door and the audible and visual annunciation at the nursing station. 



Exception 2 – No, since it allows detection in the sleeping unit and as I understand the alerting to be at the nursing station.



That’s my take of it and someone else may enlighten us further.


----------

